# chiavetta usb e smontaggio, perché ho l'ok mentre scrive?

## Ciccio

Se smonto (tramite la rimozione sicura di kde o umount è uguale) mentre ancora sta avvenendo la scrittura fisica sulla penna mi viene subito restituito il prompt (o "periferica non montata" su kde) anche se dal led sulla penna vedo che c'è ancora attività?

Ora io ho il led e mi accorgo da lì che devo aspettare a toglierla ma con penne usb senza led o il lettore di schede integrato che non ha indicatore è impossibile e sono sicurissimo che in passato (qualche versione di kernel fa) non era questo il comportamento...

Ne sapete qualcosa? Uso i suspend2 ma mi pare non fosse un "problema" solo di questi. Ovviamente l'alternativa di usare sync come opzione di montaggio rende ancora troppo lenta la scrittura.

A voi la parola...

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo che il tutto sia legato alle opzioni sync e async con cui viene montata. controlla quale viene utilizzata. (credo async).

in pratica la scrittura effettiva delle modifiche avviene solamente quando viene smontata la periferica.

----------

## Ciccio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> credo che il tutto sia legato alle opzioni sync e async con cui viene montata. controlla quale viene utilizzata. (credo async).
> 
> in pratica la scrittura effettiva delle modifiche avviene solamente quando viene smontata la periferica.

 

E questo è giustissimo, solo che quando gli dico umount /dev/blabla... umount dovrebbe terminare solo una volta terminata la scrittura e non subito, se no penso di poter sfilare la penna e voilà... i dati son persi...

Sicuramente fino a qualche mese fa funzionava così... (sempre usando async, col sync come detto la scrittura diventa troppo lenta (più di quanto si ottiene con async+umount, avevo letto anche il motivo ora non lo ricordo ma non è importante adesso  :Razz: ))...

----------

## Ic3M4n

l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che all'inizio l'automount era con sync e adesso con async.

io ho inteso il tuo "prima funzionava" e "qualche mese" con la modifica della flag sync con async. motivazioni: tante e giuste tipo allungare la vita ai device velocizzare la scrittura etc etc.

potresti provare a rimetterla con sync o dare un sync quando finisci di scrivere sulla penna in modo da anticipare la sincronizzazione dei dati. inoltre se un processo sta utilizzando il device credo che ti venga mostrato un errore di umount fallito.

----------

## makoomba

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Ciccio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa che ti posso dire è che all'inizio l'automount era con sync e adesso con async.
> 
> io ho inteso il tuo "prima funzionava" e "qualche mese" con la modifica della flag sync con async. motivazioni: tante e giuste tipo allungare la vita ai device velocizzare la scrittura etc etc.
> 
> potresti provare a rimetterla con sync o dare un sync quando finisci di scrivere sulla penna in modo da anticipare la sincronizzazione dei dati. inoltre se un processo sta utilizzando il device credo che ti venga mostrato un errore di umount fallito.

 

Sì sì infatti avevo detto che il passaggio sync->async era stato traumatico ma compreso... solo che ultimamente ho notato una nuova modifica nel comportamento. Ma cerco di spiegarmi ancora meglio anche perché così magari fata qualche prova e mi confermate il comportamento.

Proprio perché è async (e voglio che resti così per ragioni di velocità di copia e vita della periferica) quando copio molti dati la copia termina dal punto di vista del processo praticamente subito. Dopo inizia la copia fisica sulla penna, cosa che suppongo sia fatta dal modulo che ogni tot tempo flusha il buffer sulla penna. Ovviamente questa scrittura impiega il tempo che serve all'hardware per memorizzare i dati, è durante questa operazione, in cui nessun processo blocca la periferica che io posso smontare il dispositivo tranquillamente. Fino a qualche tempo fa se smontavo la periferica dal prompt avevo il prompt stesso bloccato in attesa del termine della procedura di umount (e quindi di copia dei dati), ora invece la periferica viene smontata immediatamente, il prompt torna subito e sparisce dalla lista che ottengo con mount. Intanto la copia sulla penna procede lo stesso senza problemi se non il fatto che devo stare attento a quando la sfilo!

Usando la rimozione sicura di kde prima appariva una finestra con scritto smontaggio in corso e di attendere...

Questo non accade più.

Sono stato spiegato meglio?!  :Smile: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Usando la rimozione sicura di kde prima appariva una finestra con scritto smontaggio in corso e di attendere...
> 
> Questo non accade più.
> ...

 

spero di aver capito il tuo problema, se il tuo capire se la periferica è smontata o meno derivava dal fatto che usciva tale finestra in cui vi era la scritta "smontaggio in corso e di attendere...", questo credo dipenda dal fatto che ora la rimozione sicura di Kde quanto la usi al posto della finestra almeno a me mi compare un icona saltellante che mi fa capire che stà eseguendo l'operazione. dopo di ke posso rimuovere la chiavetta senza problemi, 

ciauz

----------

## lopio

cia0

quello che invece capisco io e' che scorrettamente avviene l'umount senza che avvenga il flush sulla penna...

----------

## Ciccio

 *lopio wrote:*   

> cia0
> 
> quello che invece capisco io e' che scorrettamente avviene l'umount senza che avvenga il flush sulla penna...

 

Un mito!!! Esattamente... l'umount termina correttamente ma il trasferimento dati sulla penna è ancora in corso (il led attività sulla stessa lampeggia ancora fino al termine dell'operazione).

Il comportamento corretto sarebbe umount o rimozione sicura che terminano solo dopo che il flush sulla penna sia terminato. Ma solo io carico centinaia di mega a volta su una penna?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luigi.malago

anche io ho questo problema con gnome quando smonto la chiavetta con l'applet che gestisce mount/umount.

per fortuna ho un led visibile e quindi aspetto... ho sempre pensato: questa è una cosa di linux (dico linux ma forse non è corretto dire linux)

non mi piace e che sotto windows è migliore.

le prime volte toglioevo subito e mi sparivano i file dalla chiavetta  :Sad: 

Luigi

----------

## Ciccio

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> anche io ho questo problema con gnome quando smonto la chiavetta con l'applet che gestisce mount/umount.
> 
> per fortuna ho un led visibile e quindi aspetto... ho sempre pensato: questa è una cosa di linux (dico linux ma forse non è corretto dire linux)
> 
> non mi piace e che sotto windows è migliore.
> ...

 

Eccovi! Allora ci siete altri con lo stesso problema! Allora, non è sempre stato così... non è un problema delle varie applet di montaggio o smontaggio, è proprio il mount/umount (o il modulo usb_storage più probabilmente) che è stato modificato. Sono abbastanza sicuro che un paio di versioni di kernel fa il comportamento era differente...

Bisogna spulciare il changelog del modulo... o di mount...

----------

## Nuitari

succede esattamente lo stesso anche a me

non credo di aver aggiornato il kernel ultimamente, mi pare però che in diversi aggiornamenti del sistema venivano apportate modifiche a udev.

per carità, secondo me non è un problemone, però ricordo anche io che una volta andava bene

----------

## Ciccio

 *Nuitari wrote:*   

> succede esattamente lo stesso anche a me
> 
> non credo di aver aggiornato il kernel ultimamente, mi pare però che in diversi aggiornamenti del sistema venivano apportate modifiche a udev.
> 
> per carità, secondo me non è un problemone, però ricordo anche io che una volta andava bene

 

Beh rendersi conto del problema è il primo passo per la risoluzione. Certo udev è un'altra cosa aggiornata assieme a dbus, entrambi potrebbero essere coinvolti? Pero mount/umount hanno a che fare con udev?

----------

## gioi

Il problema che lamentate in molti (facendo il paragone con Winsozz) dipende dalla diversa concezione dei device nei vari sistemi, e conseguentemente dalla loro gestione. In *NIX tutto è un file, cui si tratta di un approccio molto semplice, i dati vengono scritti in un buffer e da questi possono essere trasferiti sulla periferica secondo varie modalità (sync ed async sono due esempi).

Questo approccio ha vantaggi e svantaggi... In primis un accesso più "sicuro" alla periferica di massa in questione: a differenza di winsozz dati e metadati vengono scritti al medesimo tempo, e questo significa che in caso di "accidentale" rimozione fisica del dispositivo prima o durante la scrittura, gli unici dati persi sono quelli non ancora scritti. In Winsozz non è così! Lì vengono immediatamente scritti i "metadati", ovvero le informazioni utili al reperimento dei dati veri e propri nel fs, e poi, secondo meccanismi ancora ignoti (in pratica quando pare a lui!   :Twisted Evil:  ) i dati veri e propri... ciò può portare, in caso di rimozione accidentale del dispositivo, ad una corruzione del fs con conseguente perdita TOTALE dei dati, ma non solo... Poichè il device in windows viene mappato ma non montato "permanentemente", il sistema di gestione dei consumi (che funziona anche sui fissi, mica solo sui portatili) può decidere di spegnere la periferica esterna che non si sta utilizzando da un po' di tempo... e questo può avvenire sia perchè non si sta leggendo/scrivendo da essa, sia perchè un'operazione di scrittura è andata in timeout e winsozz si è "scordato" di riprenderla (ed ecco i tanto frequenti messaggi di: "operazione di scrittura rimandata non riuscita").

Io non so quale sistema sia "migliore" o "più comodo" ma IMHO sapere che quando faccio l'umount del dispositivo devo aspettare che smetta di blinkare la luce della chiavetta prima di rimuoverlo, non mi pare tutta 'sta scomodità, soprattutto davanti alla certezza che al termine dell'operazione i miei dati saranno sicuramente presenti sulla chiavetta... (e IMHO mi sembra anche infinitamente più sicuro!)

----------

## Kernel78

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Io non so quale sistema sia "migliore" o "più comodo" ma IMHO sapere che quando faccio l'umount del dispositivo devo aspettare che smetta di blinkare la luce della chiavetta prima di rimuoverlo, non mi pare tutta 'sta scomodità, soprattutto davanti alla certezza che al termine dell'operazione i miei dati saranno sicuramente presenti sulla chiavetta... (e IMHO mi sembra anche infinitamente più sicuro!)

 

Scusa ma quelle chiavette che non hanno un led come le gestisci ???

Io cmq rimuovo la mia quando l'umount ha finito o quando la "rimozione sicura" ha rimosso  :Wink: 

Personalmente me ne infischio del led e non ho ancora avuto problemi.

----------

## Ciccio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *gioi wrote:*   Io non so quale sistema sia "migliore" o "più comodo" ma IMHO sapere che quando faccio l'umount del dispositivo devo aspettare che smetta di blinkare la luce della chiavetta prima di rimuoverlo, non mi pare tutta 'sta scomodità, soprattutto davanti alla certezza che al termine dell'operazione i miei dati saranno sicuramente presenti sulla chiavetta... (e IMHO mi sembra anche infinitamente più sicuro!) 
> 
> Scusa ma quelle chiavette che non hanno un led come le gestisci ???
> 
> Io cmq rimuovo la mia quando l'umount ha finito o quando la "rimozione sicura" ha rimosso 
> ...

 

Se carichi un file di 100 MB e smonti subito e tiri via la chiavetta appena l'umount ti restituisce il prompt, quando la rimetti troverai il tuo file molto incompleto... il problema è proprio che l'umount ora non aspetta più che i dati siano stati effettivamente scritti sulla chiavetta ma esce mentre ancora c'è del lavoro da fare... quindi non sai se la copia è veramente finita o no, finché sono file piccoli non c'è problema perché in pochi istanti viene scritta, ma se non è così...

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

> il problema è proprio che l'umount ora non aspetta più che i dati siano stati effettivamente scritti sulla chiavetta ma esce mentre ancora c'è del lavoro da fare... 

 

State parlando della linea di comando o degli ammennicoli che fanno le cose con icone svolazzanti?

Perché se si parla della linea di comando si tratterebbe di un bug abbastanza vistoso sul kernel, se invece sono i vari automounter allora il problema potrebbe essere semplicemente un incompatibilità di versione tra due dei processi lungo la catena (kernel, udev, dbus, ...)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tempo addietro tale comportamento è stato modificato perché scritture sync su devices usb flash ne riduceva di brutto la vita...

La mia soluzione è quella di dare, dopo aver dato smonta da kde, ed aver aspettato che l'icona smetta di saltellare, è quello di dare un sync da console così da esser sicuri di non avere buffer ancora da svuotare.

Probabilmente sarebbe + corretto e meno fuoriviante se il sistema di mount/umount di kde "spegnesse" il led della periferica collegata solo dopo aver Flushato effettivamente e non appena dopo aver lanciato il comando umount.

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Probabilmente sarebbe + corretto e meno fuoriviante se il sistema di mount/umount di kde "spegnesse" il led della periferica collegata solo dopo aver Flushato effettivamente e non appena dopo aver lanciato il comando umount.

 

Sarebbe molto più corretto se il sistema di umount ritornasse solo dopo sia terminato il flush dei dati  :Wink: 

e a me sembra sia così ma posso controllare con sicurezza solo questa sera ...

----------

## Ciccio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> tempo addietro tale comportamento è stato modificato perché scritture sync su devices usb flash ne riduceva di brutto la vita...
> 
> La mia soluzione è quella di dare, dopo aver dato smonta da kde, ed aver aspettato che l'icona smetta di saltellare, è quello di dare un sync da console così da esser sicuri di non avere buffer ancora da svuotare.
> 
> Probabilmente sarebbe + corretto e meno fuoriviante se il sistema di mount/umount di kde "spegnesse" il led della periferica collegata solo dopo aver Flushato effettivamente e non appena dopo aver lanciato il comando umount.

 

Qui c'è confusione. Non è il sync il problema. Il sync è stato tolto dalle opzioni di default molti mesi fa come hai detto correttamente per la scelta di riscrivere la fat ogni piccola modifica se non ricordo male.

Il problema che sto segnalando è che dare smonta da kde (o umont da console) non dà nessuna icona saltellante... perché anche se ci sono ancora dati da flushare la periferica viene smontata subito (mentre prima apparive una bella finestra con scritto smontaggio in corso... e la barra di avanzamento... che spariva quando lo smontaggio terminava...)... tutto questo perché lo smontaggio, prima di terminare, si preoccupava di aspettare che il flush dei dati fosse terminato. E' questo, che è cambiato. Sono stato spiegato stavolta?!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il problema che sto segnalando è che dare smonta da kde (o umont da console) non dà nessuna icona saltellante... 

 

a me l'icona saltellante la mostra, e quando scompare rimuovo la chiavetta ed è tutto ok. il perchè a te non compare è da vedere, i motivi potrebbero essere tanti.....dipendenti da versioni dei vari componenti(dbus, kioslaves,etc...) che usi.

ciauz

----------

## Ciccio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio wrote:*   
> 
> Il problema che sto segnalando è che dare smonta da kde (o umont da console) non dà nessuna icona saltellante...  
> 
> a me l'icona saltellante la mostra, e quando scompare rimuovo la chiavetta ed è tutto ok. il perchè a te non compare è da vedere, i motivi potrebbero essere tanti.....dipendenti da versioni dei vari componenti(dbus, kioslaves,etc...) che usi.
> ...

 

Fai questa prova (fai tutto da console così vedi bene ciò che succede)... copia un file grosso sulla penna (50/100MB) e appena hai nuovamente il prompt smontala... vedi se si smonta in 2-3 secondi  (ti torna subito il prompt) o se ce ne mette una ventina... se sei nel secondo caso hai il comportamento corretto, se sei nel primo c'è qualcosa che non va e se sfili subito la penna non ti ritroverai il file completo...

----------

## Kernel78

Fatta una prova.

Ingredienti:

- chiavetta usb da 1gb

- file video da 868 mb

- konqueror

- konsole

Ricetta inserite la chiavetta e osservate kde che la monta per voi, da konsole lanciate la copia del file verso la chiavetta, nel frattempo aprire konqueror su system:/media/ 

Durante la copia si può notare che sia il tentativo di umount (persino dato da root) dia esito negativo segnalando che il dispositivo è in uso, sia il tentativo di rimozione sicura in konqueror non vada a buon fine (pur non segnalando errori di sorta).

Appena la copia ha termine si può dare "rimozione sicura" e rimuovere il dispositivo appena il triangolo verde scompare e rimontandolo si ritrova il file completo, provando la stessa procedura ma variando il finale in umount da terminale il risultato non varia, appena viene restituito il prompt la chiavetta può essere estratta senza alcuna perdita di dati.

Buon appetito  :Wink: 

P.S. scusate per il tono ma ho scoperto ieri che mia moglie aspetta un bambino e mi sento euforico  :Cool: 

----------

## Ciccio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Fatta una prova.
> 
> Ingredienti:
> 
> - chiavetta usb da 1gb
> ...

 

Allora bisogna capire perché per me non è così! Kernel in uso? Io sto usando il suspend2...

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

> Allora bisogna capire perché per me non è così! Kernel in uso? Io sto usando il suspend2...

 

2.6.18-suspend2-r3

----------

## Ciccio

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *Ciccio wrote:*   Allora bisogna capire perché per me non è così! Kernel in uso? Io sto usando il suspend2... 
> 
> 2.6.18-suspend2-r3

 

Io ho l'r1... mo provo l'update... vedremo ma dubito... non saprei che altro potrebbe essere...

----------

## GiRa

```
$ uname -a

Linux scheggia 2.6.18-suspend2-r1 #9 PREEMPT Fri Jan 26 20:14:56 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Con pmount da console ho il comportamento corretto, finchè la penna non è stata syncata non ho la possibilità di far alcunchè.

Mentre da KDE ho il triangolino che sparisce troppo presto, infatti dmesg:

```
: rejecting I/O to device being removed

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

[...]

sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x00010000

end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 598818

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

[...]

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 1

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 574

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 575

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 576

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

[...]

Buffer I/O error on device sda1, logical block 582

lost page write due to I/O error on sda1

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

sd 2:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to device being removed

```

Confermo che il dare sync da console è un workaround per sapere quando termina la vera scrittura.

----------

## crisandbea

 *Ciccio wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*    *Ciccio wrote:*   
> 
> Il problema che sto segnalando è che dare smonta da kde (o umont da console) non dà nessuna icona saltellante...  
> 
> a me l'icona saltellante la mostra, e quando scompare rimuovo la chiavetta ed è tutto ok. il perchè a te non compare è da vedere, i motivi potrebbero essere tanti.....dipendenti da versioni dei vari componenti(dbus, kioslaves,etc...) che usi.
> ...

 

ciao l'ha prova l'ho fatta con un file di 204MB, mi ha restituito il prompt dopo una 30a di secondi circa, ho tolto la chiavetta, rimessa ed il file c'era tutto completo.   quindi reputerei il tutto a qualche tuo problema di versione di programmi.

ciauz

----------

## Ciccio

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ciao l'ha prova l'ho fatta con un file di 204MB, mi ha restituito il prompt dopo una 30a di secondi circa, ho tolto la chiavetta, rimessa ed il file c'era tutto completo.   quindi reputerei il tutto a qualche tuo problema di versione di programmi.
> 
> ciauz

 

Ok... allora questa la mia situazione (credo di avere tutto stabile quanto riguarda le utilitydi montaggio):

sys-fs/udev 103

sys-apps/pmount 0.9.13

sys-apps/util-linux 2.12r-r5

sys-apps/dbus 1.0.2

sys-apps/hal 0.5.7.1-r3

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources 2.6.18-r1

Non mi viene in mente altro che possa intervenire a riguardo...

----------

## crisandbea

ho le tue stesse versioni, fatta eccezione del kernel, che è un :

```
 uname -rm

2.6.18-gentoo-r6 i686

```

poi utilizzo per kde questo--> 

```
eix -I kioslaves

[I] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

     Available versions:  (3.5)  3.5.2 3.5.5-r1 [M]~3.5.6

     Installed:           3.5.5-r1(3.5)(14:45:17 12/16/06)(arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD hal kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility -ldap -openexr -samba -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data
```

ciauz

----------

## Scen

Ho fatto anche io delle prove, ed effettivamente utilizzando la procedura "Rimozione sicura" dal menù contestuale di KDE riscontro lo stesso problema di Ciccio. Mentre, da console, se utilizzo i comandi pmount/pumount l'umount funziona correttamente (flush dei dati sulla pendrive e smontaggio del dispositivo)

Cercando nel forum un utente sembra aver trovato l'inghippo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3837152.html#3837152

Modificando il "comportamento" dell'azione "Rimozione sicura" si otterrà un umount con flush dei dati corretto (e la periferica verrà visualizzata come "smontata" solo al termine del sync dei dati).

Per ottenere ciò, si deve modificare il file /usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop:

nellultima riga, al posto di

```

Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -s %u

```

si deve mettere

```

Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -u %u && kio_media_mounthelper -e %u

```

Guardando l'help di kio_media_mounthelper:

```

$ kio_media_mounthelper --help

[...]

Opzioni:

  -u                        Smonta l'URL dato

  -m                        Monta l'URL dato (predefinito)

  -e                        Espelli l'URL dato attraverso kdeeject

  -s                        Smonta ed espelli l'URL dato (necessario per alcune periferiche USB)

[...]

```

ipotizzo che l'opzione -s non funziona come dovrebbe.

Comunque, pare che in KDE-3.5.6 questa magagna sia stata risolta: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase/kioslave/media/mounthelper/kio_media_mounthelper.cpp?rev=601028&view=rev

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * In mounthelper always unmount a device before ejecting it. However,
> 
>   if unmount fails, still try to eject the device. In case of failure,
> ...

 

----------

## luigi.malago

io uso gnome e ho lo stesso problema, devo aspettare che la chiavetta smetta di lampeggiare se copio con nautilus, 

quindi non è solo un problema di kde!

Ecco la mia configurazione

sys-fs/udev 103

sys-apps/pmount 0.9.13

sys-apps/util-linux 2.12r-r4 <--------- (e non r5)

sys-apps/dbus 1.0.2

sys-apps/hal 0.5.7.1-r3

sys-kernel/suspend2-sources 2.6.18-r1 

Luigi

----------

## Kernel78

Strano che solo alcuni abbiano questo problema ... io non l'ho mai riscontrato, neppure con versioni precedenti del kernel.

Più che cercare workaround sarebbe meglio capire cosa non funziona a dovere, purtroppo dubito che sia una cosa molto facile.

----------

## crisandbea

@Scen:

io nel file 

```
/usr/kde/3.5/share/apps/konqueror/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop
```

 ho la riga 

```
Exec=kio_media_mounthelper -s %u
```

è problemi simili non ne ho mai avuti, o non me ne sono mai accorto   :Cool:    ....   ora inserisco la riga che hai postato tu, cercando di capire se mi dà problemi....

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> sys-fs/udev 103
> 
> sys-apps/pmount 0.9.13
> 
> sys-apps/util-linux 2.12r-r4 <--------- (e non r5)
> ...

 

Se fai/fate a mano cosa succede?

In sintesi: mount della chiavetta, copia del file e, appena restituisce il prompt fai l'unmount. In teoria dovrebbe terminare l'unmount quando ha il buffer é stato svuotato (e quindi il file é completo). 

Altra domanda: dopo l'aggiornamento di dbus avete provato a ricompilare i pacchetti che dipendono da lui? (a occhio: pmount e hal, nella lista che ho quotato)

----------

## Scen

Da riga di comando (utilizzo i comandi pmount <device> / pumount <punto_di_mount> ) funziona tutto correttamente, a me lo "scherzetto" lo fa il comando "Rimozione sicura" di KDE (pacchetto incriminato kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5, comunque ricompilato correttamente dopo l'aggiornamento a dbus-1*), ma già da un bel pò di tempo (me ne sono accorto quest'estate trasferendo diversi MB di Mp3 sulla pendrive/mp3 player USB).

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *luigi.malago wrote:*   

> io uso gnome e ho lo stesso problema, devo aspettare che la chiavetta smetta di lampeggiare se copio con nautilus, 
> 
> quindi non è solo un problema di kde!
> 
> Ecco la mia configurazione
> ...

 

cosa te ne fai di pmount? è stato deprecato in favore di gnome-mount dalla release 2.16 di gnome.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

>  *luigi.malago wrote:*   io uso gnome e ho lo stesso problema, devo aspettare che la chiavetta smetta di lampeggiare se copio con nautilus, 
> 
> quindi non è solo un problema di kde!
> 
> Ecco la mia configurazione
> ...

 

Io ho lo stesso problema con Gnome, SIA quando usavo pmount, sia ora, usando gnome-mount...

Me ne accorgo perché uso gkrellm che mi mostra il flusso di dati dei vari HD/chiaviUSB/lettori etc...

Da linea di comando, non ricordo, ma mi pare funzioni..

----------

## Scen

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Da riga di comando (utilizzo i comandi pmount <device> / pumount <punto_di_mount> ) funziona tutto correttamente, a me lo "scherzetto" lo fa il comando "Rimozione sicura" di KDE (pacchetto incriminato kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.5, comunque ricompilato correttamente dopo l'aggiornamento a dbus-1*), ma già da un bel pò di tempo (me ne sono accorto quest'estate trasferendo diversi MB di Mp3 sulla pendrive/mp3 player USB).

 

Riuppo questa discussione, volevo informare che le problematiche segnalate in questo topic, per quanto riguarda l'ambiente KDE, sembrano essere state risolte nella versione 3.5.6.  :Cool:  (provato prima personalmente)

----------

## Kernel78

Stavo giusto leggendo su bugzilla

 *Quote:*   

> This issue seems to be partially resolved in KDE 3.5.6 (devices
> 
> mounted/umounted fine without pmount installed)
> 
> I say "partially" because kio_media_mounthelper, after umounting the device,
> ...

 

adesso lancio la compilazione e domattina provo a vedere.

----------

